# easiest state to get id in?



## joeycalzone

Need to get a new id and want to figuer out where is easiest to get a new one. I havent done it in years but in SC they used to print them out at the dmv! Help!! Thanx


----------



## Kal

Do you have a birth certificate? I ask this question because with out a birth certificate they won't give you an ID unless your in your home state. Not sure about the easiest state the last time I got new ID I was in my home state in Ok I'm from a small town called Nowata Ok. Pikeville Kentucky was easy they took your pic and printed it out for you.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Some homeless service places or churches can help you get it but be prepared to have to stick around for awhile.


----------



## lone wolf

i think the feds past a law a few years ago making it more difficult in every state. here in florida you need birth certificate, social security card and 2 proofs of address. 
like Fox Spirit mentioned check local homeless services. they might even pay for it. they paid for mine a decade ago when i moved down here.


----------



## Kim Chee

There are a few states left which are not federally compliant in the ID department, these states will most assuredly have lower standards.


----------



## Wawa

Bit far away if you're in SC, but in AZ you don't need proof of residence, which had always been the hurdle for me. If you have an expired card from another state, they'll give you an AZ card same day, and it's valid for 50 years or something crazy. If you lose it, you can answer a few online security questions and they'll mail you a new one for $16. Might have needed a birth certificate, too, but I forget. I had one but don't know if they needed it.... Anyway, it's something to check out.


----------



## Jacoby

Download Tor. Discover the Black Market.


----------



## Deleted member 20

When I got a new State ID I was so suprised that I didnt need to provide anything. I had my documents on me but when I got to the counter they didnt ask. Since I was in the system with the same address & my picture was in the system they just asked me a few questions then printed me up a temporary ID. The new ID came in the mail a few weeks later.

I think having a valid ID has got me out of so many problems with the police. It is always the first thing that they ask you, ask for.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

mmmmmmmichael said:


> There are a few states left which are not federally compliant in the ID department, these states will most assuredly have lower standards.



Any idea which states?

I had a real easy time getting a free one almost instantly in NC a few years ago OP. As others have said, check with local homeless assistance places, some are willing to provide fake proof of residence should you need it.


----------



## pigpen

joeycalzone said:


> Need to get a new id and want to figuer out where is easiest to get a new one. I havent done it in years but in SC they used to print them out at the dmv! Help!! Thanx



In San Francisco there's a lady who works for the DHS who can (and will) give you a voucher to get an ID without any papers. You just gotta have a good enough story for why you've never been on paper (born homeless/off the grid, moms was a junkie), or just give them your real info and they'll look you up. Fo free.

Or you can get yourself arrested on some little bullshit charge and give a fake name, then use your release papers to get an ID. I've heard NoLa is easy for this one.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Oh so somehow this has morphed into a fake identity thread where fingerprinting doesnt exist after arrest? 



pigpen said:


> Or you can get yourself arrested on some little bullshit charge and give a fake name, then use your release papers to get an ID. I've heard NoLa is easy for this one.



"GETTING ARRESTED COSTS TIME & MONEY!!" Most state issued IDs cost $25 & require basic free documents.

Pigpen I think your response to this thread is filled with misinformation.


----------



## pigpen

highwayman said:


> Oh so somehow this has morphed into a fake identity thread where fingerprinting doesnt exist after arrest?
> 
> 
> 
> "GETTING ARRESTED COSTS TIME & MONEY!!" Most state issued IDs cost $25 & require basic free documents.
> 
> Pigpen I think your response to this thread is filled with misinformation.



uh, no?

I've met the lady in SF and my (at the time) underage homie who we'll call "C" got an ID in NoLa this way.
I told you a legal, free way to get one and a less than legal way to get one, what you do with this info is up to you.

Edit: yeah, I forgot, if your prints are in the system already don't try and give a fake name without altering your prints first.


----------



## Deleted member 20

UNSUBSTANTIATED HEARSAY

How can cost even be an issue? We have & can all spange up cash in less than an hour to pay for an ID that costs between $20-$25I have yet to spange up approved supporting documents to obtain an ID while flying a sign. 

Perhaps for a preteen runaway there may be a chance but doubtful even so. I was fingerprinted at age 13 & they have been confirming my identity since. 

All of this being said, bail, fines, probation, victim witness fees & time will be spent attempting to establish false identity. Most runaways on this site cant even figure out where to go, how to get there & what to bring with them.


----------



## pigpen

well, OP asked for easy, as far as ease of access goes, money is often an issue. I don't know if you've ever tried to get a copy of your birth certificate or SS card without anything to prove your name and SS, but that shit is fucking hard. The lady who's name I forget (but could probably be found through google) will give you a voucher, for free, to prove who you are, even if you have absolutely nothing to start with, that's as easy as it gets, assuming you're in or near SF. 

I paid 45 for my cali non-driver ID in redding like 3 years ago, I didn't need an address, it just says General Delivery, Redding, California. I've seen prices vary from 20-60+ I don't know where you're getting this "average" national price of $25 though, while were yelling about unsubstantiated hearsay...


----------



## pigpen

and also I never implied you should "steal" someone's identity, but rather you make up a new one...I'm pretty sure there is/was other posts on here about the matter...


----------



## Deleted member 20

Alabama $23.50 http://dps.alabama.gov/home/wfContent.aspx?ID=30&PLH1=plhDriverLicense-DocumentRequirementsAndFees
Alaska $15 free if over 60 http://doa.alaska.gov/dmv/akol/stateid.htm
Arizona $12 free if over 65 or on recieving dissability http://www.dmv.org/az-arizona/id-cards.php
California $28 free over 62 $8 for reduced fee ID https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/dl/fees/idcard_fees
Colorado $10.50 free over 60 https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/dmv/identification-card
Conetticut $22.50 The non-driver photo ID fee is waived for:

Applicants of a homeless shelter who provide proof of residency from an authorized shelter or transitional housing location in Connecticut. The Connecticut Identification Card Requirements and Application (form B-230) must be signed by an official from the shelter or transitional housing location.
Blind veterans who provide a Certificate of Blindness form from the Board of Education and Services for the Blind or a letter from a doctor/optometrist that they meet the definition of blind as defined in Connecticut General Statutes 1-1f(a) and provide a DD214 indicating they have been honorably discharged
http://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=805&q=490078
Delaware $20 http://www.dmv.de.gov/services/driver_services/drivers_license/dr_lic_idcard.shtml
Florida $25.00 http://www.flhsmv.gov/fees/
Georgia ** actually has tons of ID options, iincluding (indigent, veteran & honorary in addition to a 5 year or 8 year ID http://www.dds.ga.gov/drivers/dldata.aspx?con=1746395936&ty=dl
Idaho $10 or $20 for 8 year http://www.itd.idaho.gov/dmv/driverservices/DLFees.htm
Illinois $5, $10 $20 free http://www.itd.idaho.gov/dmv/driverservices/DLFees.htm
Indiana free, $9 $11.50 http://www.in.gov/bmv/2358.htm
Iowa $8 http://www.iowadot.gov/mvd/ods/types.htm
Kansas $22 http://www.ksrevenue.org/dmvproof.html
Kentucky $12 http://transportation.ky.gov/driver-licensing/pages/driver-license-id-card-general-information.aspx
Louisiana $21 +3 Parish fee
http://wwwprd.doa.louisiana.gov/laservices/publicpages/ServiceDetail.cfm?service_id=2180
Maine $5 http://www.maine.gov/sos/bmv/licenses/idcard.html
Maryland $15 (under 18) $24 (adult) http://www.mva.maryland.gov/drivers/apply/id-card.htm
Massachusetts $25 http://www.massrmv.com/rmv/license/13bMAID.htm
Michigan Free, $10, $20 $30 http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,4670,7-127-1627_8668---,00.html
Minesota $.50, $15, $16.50. $20.25 https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/dvs/Pages/dvs-content-detail.aspx?pageID=675
Misissippi $17, $19 http://www.dps.state.ms.us/driver-services/new-drivers-license/driver-services-fees/
Missouri $11 http://dor.mo.gov/drivers/license.php
Montana $8(under 18), $16(adult) https://dojmt.gov/driving/driver-licensing/
Nebraska $7.50-$26.50 http://nebraskaccess.ne.gov/stateidcard.asp
New Mexico free, $10, $18 http://www.mvd.newmexico.gov/id-cards.aspx
New York free, $6.50-$14 http://dmv.ny.gov/id-card/fees-refunds
North Carolina Free- $10 http://www.ncdot.gov/dmv/driver/id/
Ohio $8.50 http://www.bmv.ohio.gov/state_id_card.stm
Oklahoma $20 https://www.dps.state.ok.us/dls/
Oregon $44.50 http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/DMV/pages/fees/driver.aspx
South Dakota $20 https://dps.sd.gov/licensing/driver_licensing/dl_fees.aspx
Tennesee http://www.tn.gov/safety/driverlicense/idonly.shtml
Texas Free, $6-$21 http://www.tn.gov/safety/driverlicense/idonly.shtml
Utah $18 http://publicsafety.utah.gov/dld/idcard.html
Vermont $10-$25 http://dmv.vermont.gov/fees/license-permit-id
Virginia $10 http://www.dmv.state.va.us/drivers/#id/get_id.asp
Washington $20 http://www.dol.wa.gov/driverslicense/fees.html
Guam $25 https://www.guamtax.com/fees/fees.html


----------



## Kim Chee

TheWindAndRain said:


> Any idea which states? I had a real easy time getting a free one almost instantly in NC a few years ago OP. As others have said, check with local homeless assistance places, some are willing to provide fake proof of residence should you need it.



Here's a link: http://www.dhs.gov/real-id-public-faqs

It does not point directly to this thing you ask, but is very informative (and probably contains the information you are looking for). If you can't find your info there, let me know and I'll poke around some more.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I actually searched state by state on Google except Hawaii & Puerto Rico since people are too lazy to search themselves & pigpen was full of shit.


----------



## skillpore

Wawa said:


> Bit far away if you're in SC, but in AZ you don't need proof of residence, which had always been the hurdle for me. If you have an expired card from another state, they'll give you an AZ card same day, and it's valid for 50 years or something crazy. If you lose it, you can answer a few online security questions and they'll mail you a new one for $16. Might have needed a birth certificate, too, but I forget. I had one but don't know if they needed it.... Anyway, it's something to check out.



For divers licsense (just adding for info if it will help anyone) I know that an ID and a DL are different 
Needed SS card, birth certificate and they used the number off my old license to look up in the system. If the number didn't show up. I would have to take both tests again::wtf::


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Wawa said:


> Bit far away if you're in SC, but in AZ you don't need proof of residence, which had always been the hurdle for me. If you have an expired card from another state, they'll give you an AZ card same day, and it's valid for 50 years or something crazy. If you lose it, you can answer a few online security questions and they'll mail you a new one for $16. Might have needed a birth certificate, too, but I forget. I had one but don't know if they needed it.... Anyway, it's something to check out.


I've heard some crazy shit about AZ that if you have a warrant in another state and you get a AZ ID/license and go back to where your warrant is it won't pop up in their system when the AZ card is ran. Wonder if it works with suspended licenses as well. Its all just hearsay but I was jus wonderin..


----------



## pigpen

highwayman said:


> I actually searched state by state on Google except Hawaii & Puerto Rico since people are too lazy to search themselves & pigpen was full of shit.



actually you missed a couple more than just hawaii and peurto rico and guam aren't states but whatever. and how exactly am I full of shit?


----------



## pigpen

also i think you're confusing "too lazy" for "have better things to do"


----------



## Deleted member 20

When i posted the average price of an ID you implied that I was wrong, lieing or just posting misinformation that IDs were an average of $25. I too had better things to do than search 50+ state website, then post the subsequent info ilearned to prove to you and others otherwise. You are full of shit @pigpen . Perhaps you should educate yourself before posting shit online. When dumb fuck oogles read shit by other dumb fuck oogles, the line between wisdom and bullshit gets blured. I think people should do their own research. Most often when they first find STP they are in their infancy of traveling. They dont need to be the blind leading the blind. You post of mythical dhs workers ladys, kids in jail with an alias. First hand knowledge usually isnt shared with such smoke & mirrors.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Usvi, guam, pr northern marriana islands are all US territories so any US citizen with the proper supporting documents can get id there.


----------



## pigpen

highwayman said:


> They dont need to be the blind leading the blind. You post of mythical dhs workers ladys, kids in jail with an alias. First hand knowledge usually isnt shared with such smoke & mirrors.



sorry for not being specific enough about the felonies my friends have committed. have you been applied for benefits or gotten and ID in san francisco recently? if not then it is you who is (once again) talking out of your ass.



highwayman said:


> Perhaps you should educate yourself before posting shit online. When dumb fuck oogles read shit by other dumb fuck oogles, the line between wisdom and bullshit gets blured.



word.


----------



## pigpen

sorry for derailing this thread OP.

Edit: okay i'm not sorry but i'll acknowledge I am at least partially in the wrong here.


----------



## Deleted member 20

The question was "Easiest State to get ID in?" I don't need to have "applied for benefits or "gotten an id" in San Francisco". I am a resident of Massachusetts, was born there & most likely will always have this listed as my home state. My daughter has state health insurance, we get ebt/snap & my wife receives ssi. I was able to apply & receive them off & on for the last 11 years since I have the right documentation. All of those benefits are available in every state in the US. Since its easier to transfer them then to apply for them new If we moved I could swap our benefits easy enough.

I can travel to any state I want, I do & have. This year is up above 30k miles in Canada & US , crossing the Mississippi river 6 times, down to Texas & back along gulf coast, east coast/Midwest & 2 trips thru Canada(without a passport). My ass ridden more miles than enough to know that bringing a valid ID with you is a hell of a lot smarter than trying to obtain one on the road.

I am not ashamed of having a valid ID & a home state, or having the common sense & all of the supporting documents needed to get another Id in any state I need.


I am unsure why you SF is the easiest? Since you thought the price was 45 dollars & San Fran is part of the State of Cali. The Id costs the same in every city of that state!! The document requirements are exactly the same but often people will produce a variety of to get an ID. It costs $28 or $8 if you are low income, disabled etc, not $45!!!! The cost is the least of all problems. Everyone can get $8-$25 bucks from somewhere.

The trick to getting anything done quickly & efficiently with the government is having as much supporting documents as possible. There is no trick, cheat or easier solution around it. The state where you one was born will most likely be the easiest to obtain a copy of your birth cert since it is a really important document in all aspects of life.

Residency is also a part of getting an ID. Some states will allow a Post office (NH) box listed on your ID but most don't.


----------



## joeycalzone

Thanx all!! Gonna try in Lousiana (since im here) and a friend told me they print them at the dmv here! Ill let ya know


----------



## wokofshame

Arizona is a sucker-ass state run by bitch-ass old racists waiting to die. 
But one cool thing is they will issue you ID with your homeless "adress".
My buddy has an AZ licence that lists his adress as "Ditch under Railroad Tracks near 21st st" or some shit like that.

Hiwayman is right, it all starts with a birth certificate. Get one and store it someplace safe, with a reliable friend or something


----------



## arianaholland1

Easiest state, are you between 18 and 24? Here in San Francisco a place called Larkin Street Youth services will get you a reduced fee voucher for 7 bucks, then right you a seven dollar check to the DMV office to get it. That's how I got my last two i.ds. Good Luck


----------

